# cycling with plants??



## PinkFlamingo (Sep 26, 2010)

I just got my 26 gallon up and running officially today. I bought some low light live plants and wanted advice. Someone told me on here not to cycle with only plants in the aquarium if it was fishless. Why is that? Also, it has been running with a Emperor 400 for an hour. How long should i wait to add 2 of the hardy zebra cycling fish? Will the plants die in the tank in before i can add any fish, or should i move them to my 10 gallon tank that has been up for 2 weeks with one guppy?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

i dont do fishless cycling, I think its rubbish but thats my opinion. I always add plants to my tank before the water goes in and always cycle with fish and seeded filter media.


----------



## PinkFlamingo (Sep 26, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> i dont do fishless cycling, I think its rubbish but thats my opinion. I always add plants to my tank before the water goes in and always cycle with fish and seeded filter media.


What is a seeded filter?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

one that has been run on an established tank, its loaded with the beneficial bacteria you are "cycling" to establish.


----------



## PinkFlamingo (Sep 26, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> one that has been run on an established tank, its loaded with the beneficial bacteria you are "cycling" to establish.


I dont have one i can use, i just put in fresh carbon filters today. How long should i let the tank run with the filter before i put in cycling fish?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I always add live plants during the initial setup. Then let it set a week and then add fish slowly.

This has worked many times since the late 70's. 

A couple of years back I finally did measurements and found that there was no ammonia nor nitrIte spikes but an initial nitrate spike.

added later:

I also discovered that with my non circulation method the pH was very high. like 8.4-8.8 using the api high range pH kit. Yet the fish thrived for years including fish needing lower pH like hatchetfish and neon tetras.


----------

